# TNE Dosage



## hulksmash (Jun 26, 2014)

Now I'll be trying TNE for the first time.

I wanted to hear what's the HIGHEST dosage of TNE you have used, and how the results were.

I'm making myself a lab rat with TNE, and I would prefer to do higher than most.

FYI I do all these wild dosages so you guys here will have someone to give experience reports about them. This will help noobs and vets with questions.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm sure you won't listen but I'm going to suggest you not screw around with the TNE. Your BP will go to shit and your estrogen will go wild.  Most I have used is 150. Saw no benefit beyond 100mg. I typically will just use 50mg pre workout though. And that is 3 times per week at most. Normally I reserve it for max effort days.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 26, 2014)

I run 50mg pre workout on max effort days. 100mg on meet days. 

Be careful with TNE. I know you like to guinea pig yourself like the rest of us, but start small and increase to see what you can handle. 

I have personally had a few BP scares with my BP shooting as high as 170/105 on 100mg. Almost went to the hospital. Thought I was gonna collapse in front of my kids. No bueno. 

I know guys who run 300mg on meet days. That's the highest I have heard.  My heart would explode at that dose.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2014)

I ran 100 on ME days too. It made my BP skyrocket and it stayed that way for days. Had me a little nervous.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 26, 2014)

I think the most I've run at once is 120, but I agree with everything PoB said.  I don't think I see much gain going over 100, but 50 PWO seems to do me fine.  50mg of TNE and 20mh of Dbol PWO and I really tear shit up.  It does spike your estrogen and I haven't found any way around it.  For me, 50mg 3 times a week is enough to give me bad bacne, so I'm limiting how often I use it.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 26, 2014)

I have only ever done 50 and will only ever do 50.  I could feel it within an hour and had nosebleeds deadlifting (was on tren too)


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't wait. Thanks for the input (hopefully more).

I'm going to do 300mg once after starting low. If that doesn't send the bp out of whack, I will do 400mg.

Just want to have the experience and be able to give input in case future noobs wonder (usually how I have to tell them to stick with 500mg since 1g or more isn't needed for the majority's goals).


----------



## Get Some (Jun 26, 2014)

One time I injected 100mg of TNE, along with injecting 50mg of dbol, and took 40mg of halotestin orally.... I broke an orbital bone in my face from smashing it into the machine that I had "just owned, like a little pussy bitch"... seemed like a good idea at the time.

Moral of the story... if you ever use TNE and halo in the same day, stay the fukk away from me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2014)

Get Some said:


> One time I injected 100mg of TNE, along with injecting 50mg of dbol, and took 40mg of halotestin orally.... I broke an orbital bone in my face from smashing it into the machine that I had "just owned, like a little pussy bitch"... seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> Moral of the story... if you ever use TNE and halo in the same day, stay the fukk away from me



I have seen a blend of TNE, Tren Base and Drol. Can you imagine?


----------



## stonetag (Jun 27, 2014)

75mg/day right on the money with some test prop = lift long time, horny all the time. Would seem like a waste to use excessive amounts. jmo


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> LNE is much better lol



Lmao. You sing it's praise like no other. I'm embarrassed to say I've never had the chance to pin that shit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2014)

Get Some said:


> One time I injected 100mg of TNE, along with injecting 50mg of dbol, and took 40mg of halotestin orally.... I broke an orbital bone in my face from smashing it into the machine that I had "just owned, like a little pussy bitch"... seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> Moral of the story... if you ever use TNE and halo in the same day, stay the fukk away from me



Add some cheque drops and you have a really nice meet day cocktail. 



PillarofBalance said:


> I have seen a blend of TNE, Tren Base and Drol. Can you imagine?




I have also seen this along with a TNE/Drol/Dbol blend. My heart races just reading the list.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 27, 2014)

Used to run test suspension basically same thing ran 100mgs EOD and loved it. Very strong for an injectable and great results fast a lot of water retention, high BP and definitely need an anti estrogen. I also got nosebleeds and I love it but not worth running it alone you need to take something else to help keep the gains and if just for preworkout it is great but can be very dangerous if you go too high with the dosage. You will grow tits and break out like a son of a bitch so start at 50-150 max but like others have said 50-100mgs is the safest and best way to dose it. It's very good at motivating, aggression and boosting sex drive. Good luck


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 27, 2014)

TNE/drol/dbol mix seems crazy never seen or met anyone that has run it. That's a mix that can either seriously hurt you or help you depending on your knowledge of how to dose it what to stack with it and ancillaries. But not worth it at least for me!


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 27, 2014)

I am going to go pin some right now for shits and giggles.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 23, 2014)

The pic in my avatar was taken last week. The avatar pic is after 2.5 weeks on TNE. TNE was the only changed variable. *This is a BEFORE TNE PIC*:






Different pose, but clearly a higher bodyfat %. Size remains the same.

Since December, I have only lifted ONCE a week; have ONE MEAL a day, did 1g test e/week minimum and drink no less than 750ml of wine daily.

TNE is great! So far I 3ML (300mg) is the biggest single dose that I've pinned. I am going to pin 400mg TNE to see what it does.

*READ (started these changes last week):*

added 1 extra meal daily (now 2 meals that are 10-16oz of meat+veggies+starch)
lowered wine intake to 200-500ml (I know-still too much, though)
lift weights 2x a week, rather than chest/back/arms in AM and legs in PM once a week.
keep test e at 1g/wk.

I'm already starting to see additional LBM (goal is 190 at same current bf; I'm 175 in avatar).

I don't necessarily "blast" since I stay at a gram of test/week (now 500mg TNE+500mg test E/week), but on my next blast I am going to do 500mg Tren Base+1g Test/week. That will be fun as hell.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 23, 2014)

YES!!!
we have a guinea for tren base;
when are you planning to run it....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> The pic in my avatar was taken last week. The avatar pic is after 2.5 weeks on TNE. TNE was the only changed variable. *This is a BEFORE TNE PIC*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hulk nodody pins 400mg of tne..why do u want to try?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 24, 2014)

50mg pre workout for me max

I used to use 100mg pre but found that 50mg works fine


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2014)

well I am scared away from TNE lol Hulk your a maniac! Good on yah brother


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> hulk nodody pins 400mg of tne..why do u want to try?



Same reason I try other dosages:

So there will be someone/the forum will have someone that has ACTUALLY DONE higher dosages.

Way too much speculation/assumptions/guessing on forums on what high dosages do negatively. We already see the positive effects of high dosages with pros. I'd rather be the messenger.

Plus I'm a huge nerd and I love having my body used for science! I could care less about longevity.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 24, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> YES!!!
> we have a guinea for tren base;
> when are you planning to run it....



Going to be a while, but since my brothers here want a guinea pig..

..I may just get a vial next week and report the effects of 300mg/wk tren base for 3 weeks (of course with my 1g test foundation).

I forgot to add that so far the negative sides of TNE @ 300mg/wk are:

higher BP [cialis normalizes bp]
increased irritability

I know everyone is different and quite a bit are prone to test sides. If you are one of these, you WILL need a strong AI.

TNE is from the gods..I can't wait to see what I say about tren base.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have seen a blend of TNE, Tren Base and Drol. Can you imagine?



i know a guy who brew's TNE and tren no ester.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 24, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> The pic in my avatar was taken last week. The avatar pic is after 2.5 weeks on TNE. TNE was the only changed variable. *This is a BEFORE TNE PIC*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a crazy man and I like it! 

50-75mg of TNE never did jack for me..100mg was real nice for pre-workout or any other time I just wanted to feel awesome.

You have my attention and interest, I will be following this for sure.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 24, 2014)

In for tren base results....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 24, 2014)

Aye Hulk,
Do you split your TNE dosage throughout the day
Or just take it all at once (pre-workout im assuming)


----------



## losieloos (Jul 24, 2014)

I support hulk.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 25, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Aye Hulk,
> Do you split your TNE dosage throughout the day
> Or just take it all at once (pre-workout im assuming)



All at once randomly. I PREFER post workout (since my one meal is after lifting and during that time, nutrients are shuttling and protein is being synthesized).

HOWEVER, POB suggested I try twice a day to combat any irritability. I'm doing that today.

And guys, the tren base all is dependent on $$. 

I *will* reply in this thread once bought. Since I love you guys.

Honestly I'm deciding in my head to order tren base right this minute or not (since it's cheap).


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 25, 2014)

Also remember buds-I don't cycle on and off and I take a "slow and steady" approach.

I was tired of waiting on extra fat loss though and that's why I added TNE haha!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 25, 2014)

Have you NEVER tried TNE pre workout? I think you would benefit greatly from splitting your dose and injecting at least half preworkout. The main benefit I see from TNE is aggression during workout. It's here and gone so quickly out of your system that I don't view it in the same light as longer ester test. Let the long ester test do the work of shuttling nutrients where they need to go through Nitric Oxide pathways. TNE is your lifting partner, put him to good use!

I once tried an injectable that was tren base mixed with TNE... damn that shit was powerful, would not recommend it for the faint of heart. 



hulksmash said:


> All at once randomly. I PREFER post workout (since my one meal is after lifting and during that time, nutrients are shuttling and protein is being synthesized).
> 
> HOWEVER, POB suggested I try twice a day to combat any irritability. I'm doing that today.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 25, 2014)

GS, this may sound like I'm shitting you, but I have injected pre workout before, but the point is I don't get increased aggression from any AAS...only irritability. 

I do get aggression and hyperactivity from my opiates though (adderall makes me lazy and a zombie..I was so dissapointed haha).

I know; I'm weird!


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 25, 2014)

It is funny how differently one can react to compounds and at different times.  I was a mean MFer on Halo, drol, TNE and TPP/NPP.  But at my meet on 80 halo and 300 TNE (and some caffeine pills) I was like the nicest guy in the world.  Weird.

I could go for some of that Tren base though.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 26, 2014)

Just ordered tren base and extra TNE..


----------



## event462 (Jul 26, 2014)

Grrrrr! My guy doesn't sell TNE! I wish it was as simple as pouring Test Prop through a pasta colander to remove the ester! Life would be good!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 26, 2014)

#TeamHULKSMASH....The new conglomerate


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

Plan is (per week):

500mg Test E
500mg TNE
300mg Tren No Ester

I would like to dose the tren base higher, but due to it being esterless and $ being an issue, I assume 300mg of esterless tren will be more than plenty.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 5, 2014)

Sunday I pinned 300mg TNE.

Yesterday, I pinned 300mg TREN NO BASE.

No preconceived notions were had with it, so no bias to any effects.

I noticed these changes:

very slight increase in libido
improved sense of well-being (or ONLY because I finally got off work, thus mood lift)

I didn't notice any other changes.

Remember, I'm not like everyone else and try to keep a bias-free mental state. Thus, no "I felt more aggressive! I looked even leaner! All related bs"

I DID have more visible striations.

However, I was dehydrated. It could be because of that, or because of tren, or both.

I expect a HUGE increase in speed of fat loss, like I got after 2 weeks of TNE.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 5, 2014)

curious about this cycle,
i actually have a test/tren(no ester) blend to experiment with but have not tried it yet..


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 5, 2014)

Youngblood43 said:


> curious about this cycle,
> i actually have a test/tren(no ester) blend to experiment with but have not tried it yet..



Since you're at an advanced level like me (going by your avi), you would love the combo.

I really want to put credit to the tren base for the leaner/vascularity increase rather than dehydration.

That "tren" look-granite-like and reddish skin from the high BP that you see in people-was the look I had..that's why I don't want to place credit on dehydration.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 5, 2014)

yeah i have a lot of experience with test no ester, that shit was great. i split up 100mg pre workout and 100mg post workout. i couldnt handle much more than that with all the other gear i was on at the time. hell i think i was actaully on clen as well at the time, it was pretty wild. lol dont think ill be trying it again. 

but i have never tried the tren no ester. i love tren ace so i cant even imagine how awesome the tren suspension would be


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2014)

Girlfriend said "holy crap" to me last night. She saw way more cuts.

The tren base was the only changed variable.

Pretty cool to see some water loss already. I would say it's way too soon to say it's adipose tissue loss.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 6, 2014)

Any sides you notice so far?
Also how long have you been on tren base...3days?


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 8, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Any sides you notice so far?
> Also how long have you been on tren base...3days?



I haven't pinned since Monday. This is week puts the word "crazy to shame".

I am pinning my test and test e again today and only 50-100mg tren today.

No sides yet except I'm way hotter in body temp.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 8, 2014)

Body temp?
**** that. Im naturally hot all day.  Skin is always hot....
I was very close to adding base tren. But maybe less dose might work


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 8, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Body temp?
> **** that. Im naturally hot all day.  Skin is always hot....
> I was very close to adding base tren. But maybe less dose might work




Me too. 

Honestly it's been 100+F with 100% humidity, so that's a factor in play as well.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 16, 2014)

Tren sweats.

They're not as bad versus Tren E's night sweats for me.

I haven't worked out in 1.5 weeks, except for back, due to absolutely crazy things (including bursitis on my left elbow and getting a new job).

Regardless, there are so many more cuts in my thighs, abdominals, everywhere. 

My legs and calves have increased in LBM size (due to my knees and degenerating tendons, I haven't done legs except twice in almost 2 years).

My legs, calves, and shoulders grow regardless if I train them or not (I haven't hit delts at all in 2 years, and everyone here has talked about my "cannonball" delts when avatar shows them).

*YES I KNOW-WHY WASTE GEAR AND NOT TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THOSE GENETICS??*

Well, today and tommorrow I am hitting all of my body parts. This is for the long term. 

My girlfriend was vehement that I don't waste potential and money, haha!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats on the job.

Things turning around for ya.


----------



## event462 (Aug 16, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Tren sweats.
> 
> They're not as bad versus Tren E's night sweats for me.
> 
> ...



It's crazy how different people react on gear! Since starting my self-prescribed TRT, my weight has gone from 295lbs to 315lbs and everyone keeps asking why I'm getting smaller!  I have veins actually sticking out nicely on my biceps and my waist has gone down almost a full pant size. I think the main reason is because I'm focusing way more on body weight exercises. Even though I'm not lifting heavy anymore, I feel way stronger too.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 16, 2014)

event462 said:


> It's crazy how different people react on gear! Since starting my self-prescribed TRT, my weight has gone from 295lbs to 315lbs and everyone keeps asking why I'm getting smaller!  I have veins actually sticking out nicely on my biceps and my waist has gone down almost a full pant size. I think the main reason is because I'm focusing way more on body weight exercises. Even though I'm not lifting heavy anymore, I feel way stronger too.



The best thing I ever did was take all the biggest guys-Sergio oliva, Jason Huh, Paul Dillet, Zack Khan, Ramy, et al-and find out what they all had in common..which was partials and 12-20 reps range (however with still "heavy" weight).

I then switched to partial reps and 12-20 rep range, but *ONLY AFTER I WAS WELL ESTABLISHED IN THE 3/4/5 CLUB!*

Also, partials *will NOT work* if you *do NOT KNOW how to feel the specific muscle being worked*.

Partials coupled with 12-20 rep range are the best thing ever for skeletal tissue damage and hypertrophy. Strength takes a back seat, but it doesn't matter since you should already be AT LEAST in the 3/4/5 club.

I have so many cuts and being lean (POB was even shocked at my response to Test Susp because I got so lean in a matter of 2 weeks).

Once you figure out how you respond to gear and how "FEEL" what muscle is being worked, you can become a freak.

One day I'll earn that title. Far too small still to earn it!


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 16, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Congrats on the job.
> 
> Things turning around for ya.



My divorced at the end of November ruined my life. Homeless, scavenging for food, empty checking account, empty savings account, and I lost all my retirement money.

I then got a great woman and she has stuck by my side since February through ALL the hard times.

Now I got this GREAT job with no commute and finally she can get even more spoiled and blessed by me.

God is truly wonderful and a hard ass when He puts you through some damn heavy flames. I'm a totally better person because of those trials.


----------



## event462 (Aug 16, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> My divorced at the end of November ruined my life. Homeless, scavenging for food, empty checking account, empty savings account, and I lost all my retirement money.
> 
> I then got a great woman and she has stuck by my side since February through ALL the hard times.
> 
> ...



I feel bad that I didn't realize how bad life was for awhile for you. To me, that says we need to keep a better eye on these people that we call our brothers on this forum! It's 1 thing to call them that, another to treat them like 1! Let me know if you ever need anything hulk. Even if I can only send you a can of tuna, next day mail. I will do what I can.

On another note, you should write something about the difference between lifting and feeling the weights. I hadn't lifted in years and I was benching 400lbs within 3 months yet I looked nothing like most the guys here. I think it's because I wasn't truly "feeling" the weight. Sadly, I'm not sure how to.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 16, 2014)

event462 said:


> I feel bad that I didn't realize how bad life was for awhile for you. To me, that says we need to keep a better eye on these people that we call our brothers on this forum! It's 1 thing to call them that, another to treat them like 1! Let me know if you ever need anything hulk. Even if I can only send you a can of tuna, next day mail. I will do what I can.
> 
> On another note, you should write something about the difference between lifting and feeling the weights. I hadn't lifted in years and I was benching 400lbs within 3 months yet I looked nothing like most the guys here. I think it's because I wasn't truly "feeling" the weight. Sadly, I'm not sure how to.



Thank you! Food was hard to come by because some days I would by a hotel room; they luckily felt bad for me and let use their washer and dryer for free and stay at a reduced rate. 

No tuna! I went a day and a half without food, and tuna was the first thing I had and for a while haha! At my job (well old one now), the produce manager gave me free fruit because he found out I hadnt eaten all day..awesome guy.

POB was my big bro through it all and helped me on the hard days on the phone.

I'll definitely write on that-people can easily lift heavy and keep LBM to lower amounts..hence all the lower weight classes that can push big weight. Pushing big weight is more about efficiency within skeletal tissue rather than pure mass (but mass still plays a pivotal role).


----------

